# Identifying My Case Tractor



## BDex13 (May 26, 2014)

My dad and I bought an older Case tractor. Maybe 1960'ish. It's been painted over and I can't find the serial number. Previous owner had purchased it from someone and didn't get the owner's manual. Trying to buy parts to fix the tractor. If anyone could look at the picture and help identify I would certainly appreciate it. Any help would go a long way. Thank you.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a late '50's 300 series Case. The Serial Number is located stamped on a name plate fastened to the instrument panel for most Case tractors. Can also be on toolbox. Also, above the starter, the engine serial number is stamped vertical in the block. This may help with parts as well.
Check this out....
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/4/5/458-ji-case-300.html


----------



## BDex13 (May 26, 2014)

Thank you very much. I believe it is a 310-B. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! That's a very nice looking Case! Reminds me of the 20th Century Limited.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

BDex13 said:


> Thank you very much. I believe it is a 310-B. I appreciate the help.


Not a B series tractor. Does look like a older 300.
caseman-d


----------



## LarryfromMT (Feb 21, 2014)

I once had a mid 60s model which looked like yours --- Mine was a 300 series: a B I think. Mine had 4 forward gears and then a high-low ratio. It was a diesel and served me well. The original paint was two-tone.


----------

